# Jugendfischereischein Bayern



## Müritzfreund (11. April 2020)

Hallo Angelfreunde, 
Ich habe eine Frage zum Jugendfischereischein Bayern.  Wenn ein Kind (12 Jahre ) Eine Prüfung besteht , kann es ja den Schein(Auf Lebenszeit ) erst mit 14 bekommen . Kann es trotz bestandener Prüfung aber noch ohne Angelschein (den das Kind ja noch nicht haben kann ) bei einen Erwachsen mit Angelschein mit den Jugendfischereischein mitangeln ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. April 2020)

hast PN


----------



## Müritzfreund (11. April 2020)

Wo sehe ich eine PN?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. April 2020)

Briefkuvertsymbol auf Seite oben neben deinem Namen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2020)

Oben rechts neben deinem Namen ist son Briefsymbol.
Da sollte dann eine rote 1 stehen - draufklicken.


----------



## Müritzfreund (11. April 2020)

Ok danke


----------



## fishhawk (11. April 2020)

Hallo,

ist hier ziemlich verständlich erläutert:

https://fischer-jugend.de/1-angeln-fuer-kinder-und-jugendliche-in-bayern

Zusätzlich muss man natürlich die Regeln des Erlaubnischeinscheins für das jeweilige Gewässer beachten.

Ich durfte als Jugendlicher damals übrigens trotz Prüfung und normalem Fischereischein bis zu meinem 18 Geburtstag nur unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen und mit 1 Rute in den Vereinsgewässern angeln, weil der Verein das so vorgeschrieben hat.

Solch strenge Regeln dürfte man heutzutage aber kaum noch finden.  Es sei denn für ein Gewässer gelten besondere Sicherheitsvorschriften.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich durfte als Jugendlicher damals übrigens trotz Prüfung und normalem Fischereischein bis zu meinem 18 Geburtstag nur unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen und mit 1 Rute in den Vereinsgewässern angeln, weil der Verein das so vorgeschrieben hat.
> 
> Solch strenge Regeln dürfte man heutzutage aber kaum noch finden.  Es sei denn für ein Gewässer gelten besondere Sicherheitsvorschriften.



Gibt es heute in Mittelfranken immer noch. Deshalb Obacht bei der Wahl des Vereins


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gibt es heute in Mittelfranken immer noch



Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bei mir im Verein wurde das schon vor Jahren abgeschafft. Allerdings entscheidet die Jugendleitung, wer und wann den Erlaubnisschein ohne Begleitung bekommt. Das hängt dann u.a. von der Mitarbeit in der Jugendgruppe und vom Verhalten am Wasser ab.


----------

